# Rick Dickerson Black Bear Hunts in Wawa, Ontario



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

Talked to Rick at Outdoorama in Novi Friday, thinking about booking a bear hunt with him this fall.
Wondering is anyone has hunted with Rick before, looking for some experience references?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I have no experience bear hunting up there, but if you end up going 4 the love of everything holy take your fishing tackle. Not to far north of there has some phenomenal walley fishing! Do a twofer


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

I think you mean Rick Dickson, not Dickerson. If yes, here is some feedback. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/canada-bear-hunt-info.259509/


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I've never hunted with him, but I've traveled talked to him and other guides in that area. I'm my opinion the best outfitters are all booked up for this fall and would be sceptical of booking a hunt at this time and having a hunt that you are expecting. Rick told me he could "fit me in" but I would most likely be camping at a outpost with another group. Not what I was looking for. Also when guys advertise hundreds of baits I find it hard to believe that they bait all of them on a regular basis. Plus be aware that he runs alot of hunters through camp and you may not get much attention like you would wish.
There's another thread one here that a good discussion saw had a few months ago.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I set up a hunt for two guys and went to film them with Rick Dickson. Are you a first time bear hunter? If so, I would not recommend him at all. 

Here are the positives. Beautiful country, lots of land, lots of bears, you get to bait your own spot, so you know you have fresh bait for each hunt. 

I've posted most of this before, but here's the negatives.

He said each hunter would have two baited stands. We should have had 4 stands set. He had 4 bait sites, but only one stand was hung. Good thing we brought stands for filming, otherwise I'm not sure how they would have hunted.

I told him multiple times that one of the guys was a gun hunter, and asked if he could get a stand further away from the bait. There was no way to set any stand any further than 20 yards.

I think he baited the stands before, but he either didn't do it long enough, or there was no pattern to the baiting. 

We agreed to meet around noon the day before our hunt. I called him as agreed when we were about an hour out to confirm. He didn't show up until 2. He said he would send one of his guides to show our stands, he didn't show up for another 2 hours. So, we were setting up stands at the times bears should be active.

Honestly, I think he runs far too many hunters and doesn't have enough people to help him. They're just stretched too thin to give you much attention. You'll notice he has a lot of repeat hunters. Guys that stay at the same place and hunt the same baits year after year. For those guys, it's easier and they don't need any extra help. If you're a first time hunter, I think you're going to make a lot of mistakes that could be avoided by a guide who actually "guides" his clients.

The guy who showed us our stands told us they might be able to help drag the bears out only after they were gutted. I explained to them that they weren't going to be gutted, since the Taxidermist wanted a dorsal cut since it was supposed to be a full body mount. He told me that he never heard of that and my Taxidermist didn't know what he was taking about, and basically might not have the time to do that for us. I politely explained that skinning and removal were supposed to be part of it, but never got any real confirmation.

After the hunt started, we only ever saw Rick again when it was time to collect the money. 

Bottom line, the Canadian dollar is lower than it has been in a long time. Rick is still charging in US dollars and keeps raising his price. I'm sure he's not the only one, but I think there are better values and guides to be found.


----------

